# Snail Control



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a planted 55G. It has RCS. Ghost and Amano Shrimp in it. I have some snails that are popping up here and there. They are mostly in the little sacks moving around the tank on glass and plants.

How do I get rid of the snails/eggs/sacks before they become a big problem. I had to tear down my 45G due to a bad infestation.

Got the snails in the tank from plants. Put all plants in an Alum dip for 48 hrs but somehow they still managed to get in.

Pleasseee Help. I cannot break down another tank.

PS


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you will have to take them out one by one, and DON'T GET ASSAIAN SNAILS. - because they will eat and attack the shrimp.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Try putting some veggies in the tank each night and remove them in the morning. They will be covered in snails. Most greens will work well. Good choices are brussel sprouts, romaine lettuce, broccoli stems (don't put the tops in obviously, very messy), apple slices. 

Keep in mind, this will only thin the numbers. You will want to reduce feeding of the fish in order to starve the snails, remove dead plant matter asap, keep the tank as clean as possible in general. 

Or you could get a loach. 

Just curious, do you just not like snails? They tend to only eat decaying plant matter, algae and old fish food, which is a good thing.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I like snails. only MTS, not the pond snail or ramhorn snail. I will be adding MTS later on in the tank cycle. But for now need to get rid of pond/ramhorn snails.

PS


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Snails are almost inevitable. Personally I do not mind them as they help keep certain algaes under control and are a neat part of a eco-system in limited numbers (kids who look at my tank LOVE the snails for some reason). They are also a good indicator of if you are feeding too much. You should never have snails that "get out of control" unless you are feeding too much. If they simply bug you and you do not like them then the veggie or algae chip method works to keep numbers down. Drop it in and come back later and scoop up the snails that come out to dine.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

dwarf puffers are always a good option. I have never had any bother my cherries before and i have had alot of dwarfs over the years


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

It might not be too late. I was very careful to not introduce them in my new 55g setup during plant transfer from my 20g tank. I cut small trimmings and checked for snails and snail eggs before replanting them in the 55g. If you see any, remove them right away. It might be able to eradicate them before it REALLY becomes too late.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I am doing just that. For now seem to be winning the battle. Pick the little ones that show up on the glass with their slimy white cover. Have not seen any big ones


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

fishyjoe24 said:


> you will have to take them out one by one, and DON'T GET ASSAIAN SNAILS. - because they will eat and attack the shrimp.


Not an intentional hijack , but a question. So I have had an assassin snail and shrimp with no problem. I have heard before of people thinking that the snail was eating shrimp, but it would seem like they could only get a dead or very near dead shirmp (which wouldn't seem to be a bad thing). Are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes and no.. because I can't say 100% what I had was an assassin snail, but some of the shrimp I got from fossil guy, and mike went bye bye after I got a big snail in one of my tanks, I don't know if it was my tank or if it was the snail. or could of been that they died then the assassin snail ate them. who knows so many missing info ?


----------

